# 2011 'Insteada Nationals' Field shoot date



## wa-prez

RatherBArchery said:


> We have decided to hold the 2011 'Insteada' shoot the last weekend in July, the 30/31 weekend. Pencil us in your calendars awhile, I hope to see you there!!


WHERE and WHAT FORMAT? Is this a Field shoot?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Last year it was a 28 field/ 28 hunter Field shoot but we are discussing adding the animal round.


----------



## JF from VA

A big shout out for the Lancaster Archery Club. They put in a lot of work for this shoot and everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## archerpap

RatherBArchery said:


> Last year it was a 28 field/ 28 hunter Field shoot but we are discussing adding the animal round.


Maybe just a 14 target animal round. We do that for the PFATA shoot, and it really don't take much longer to shoot. The only problem is, giving everybody the same targets, like first half or second half. This can tend to back up people if others shoot faster. Another idea would be 28/14 and 28/14...just some ideas for ya. Either way, it's a fun shoot and a great challenging course.


----------



## RatherBArchery

AP pm sent


----------



## RatherBArchery

We are looking into adding a 14 target animal round to our shoot for Saturday, shoot the 28 field targets then continue right into the 14 animal faces.
Respond if you would consider attending because of us adding the animal round, if this would turn anyone away that shot last year please post this too.


----------



## pennysdad

OK, wit us! We will be there to shoot, the more the better! Unless it's 110 degrees?? LOL!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Hope you can make it again this year.


----------



## JF from VA

I hope to be there if at all possible. The more arrows, the better.


----------



## wa-prez

RatherBArchery said:


> We have decided to hold the 2011 'Insteada' shoot the last weekend in July, the 30/31 weekend.


I still have seen nothing that says WHERE the tournament will be held!


----------



## rock monkey

wa-prez said:


> I still have seen nothing that says WHERE the tournament will be held!



your answer is in the following search results:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=2121157


----------



## JF from VA

It is at the Lancaster Archery Club in Lancaster, PA.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Sorry, I assumed everyone was aware of the shoot from last year. And yes The Lancaster Archery Club.
Thanks, JF


----------



## RatherBArchery

The flyers will be going out very soon!!!


----------



## CarlV

RatherBArchery said:


> The flyers will be going out very soon!!!


One day shoot?

Why not scan the flyers in and post them here? I'm considering attending.

Thanks


----------



## RatherBArchery

CarlV said:


> One day shoot?
> 
> Why not scan the flyers in and post them here? I'm considering attending.
> 
> Thanks


I will post the flyers once the details are ironed out, having trouble getting everyone from the club onboard with the animal round. It will be a two day shoot, 28 targets (at least) each day. Hope you can make it!! And bring some friends


----------



## RatherBArchery

I received the go ahead for the animal round. We will shoot 28 plus 14 Saturday then 28 only Sunday. The animal round will be shot where the first scoring arrow is all that's needed, thsi should help to speed things up.
We are looking for SPONSORS, anyone interested


----------



## RatherBArchery

If you would like to be included on my mailing or email list PLEASE PM your info to me.


----------



## str8arrow

Ray If I can make a suggestion! Shoot the Hunter round with the Animal round on Saturday. Then shoot the Field round on Sunday. Traditionally the Hunter round is shot a little faster then the Field round.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Thanks Terry!! I have been hearing that exact thing. That is probably what we will do then.
Good luck to Christie this weekend!!


----------



## Monster X

How many showed up last yr?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Right around 60 if I remember correctly, and we didn't even start advertizing it until sometime in May.
Everyone who was there liked the shoot and I hope will be back. We also received compliments on the plaques we handed out and the amount of door prizes we had.
The archery manufacturers were very generous to us last year.


----------



## Monster X

Im hoping to be there.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Send me some contact info and you will be put on the mailing list.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will be at the 'Classic' tonight and Saturday night handing out flyers, look for the PSE cap:thumb:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Got to see a couple folks who attended our last 'Insteada' and handed out flyers to some others. It was also nice to meet some AT members at the Classic as well!


----------



## fun4afew

Please email one to me
[email protected]


----------



## RatherBArchery

Will do fun4afew


----------



## RatherBArchery

Anyone interested in seeing pictures of the course?????


----------



## Spoon13

RatherBArchery said:


> Anyone interested in seeing pictures of the course?????


Of course!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JF from VA

Yes, fire away.


----------



## RatherBArchery

As soon as I locate the pics they will be put up  OR, I may have to take more??


----------



## Spoon13

Tease.:angry::wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery

*Field course pictures*

Here is our first target, shooting over the stream. The tough part about this target is you are usually shooting it with on-lookers watching, it is right beside the pavilion
More to follow!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Here is a link to the results page from last year http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275421


----------



## RatherBArchery

*'Field Course' Pictures*

Here are some NEW pictures of the course, after a cold wet winter of course. I needed to get out at lunch time today so walked around and snapped a few 
PLEASE NOTE: The course really fills in when the leave are on the trees:wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery

*More pictures*

Here are more:


----------



## RatherBArchery

*Yet more pictures*

Here are more:
Second picture is our 80 yarder, can you see it out there


----------



## RatherBArchery

It is starting to warm a bit making me get the itch to get the small arrows out 
I am still working on the registration packet, PLEASE PM your email if you would like a copy once completed.


----------



## RatherBArchery

If anyone would like to shoot our course before the 'Insteada' Nationals we are having a local 'Field' shoot the May 14/15 weekend. It is a Penn Dutch shoot meaning nothing more than show up between 7:00am and 11:00am for casual registration either day, pay $8.00 and go shoot the course. You are welcome to shoot both days but you would need to pay $8.00 each day. The course will be set-up half hunter faces and half field faces.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I am working on getting donation commitments for the 'Insteada' door prizes so I can list them on the mailings. Worse case the registrations will go out May 1 giving two and a half months to register. There will be string sets


----------



## str8arrow

Ray how many Classes will there be this year? I'm thinking of doing something speacial for you guys this year!


----------



## RatherBArchery

There will be 7 award classes and 1 money class. I am hoping for a better turn out by the ladies this year


----------



## RatherBArchery

W.R. Custom Bowstrings is onboard as is Graf-Hicks Hydro dipping. More to follow!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Lancaster Archery Supply is on board again this year, THANKS Rob!!!
You will have enough time after our shoot on Saturday to swing by LAS and update your old gear


----------



## RatherBArchery

BUCKNASTY has stepped to the plate once again, THANKS John!!
ALSO, Archery News Now will post our shoot on their schedule page and will include a write-up with photos of the results 
Wanna be famous?? Participate and win!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

VaneTec, Inc. Thank You!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Carter Ent. is on board as is Dead Center Archery Products and even Turkey Hill Dairy is helping us out. We are 'Big Time' now baby!!
I am excited about this year already and the Field season hasn't even started


----------



## RatherBArchery

Ooppss, Norway Industries too


----------



## RatherBArchery

Add HHA Sports to the list  Thanks to all sponsors so far!!!


----------



## Tom1953

Please send the registration form to [email protected] thanks Tom


----------



## Monster X

We will be there. Ned more info


----------



## RatherBArchery

emails recorded and messages sent.
If you would like to receive a registration packet PLEASE send me your email address OR mailing address. 
Remember May 1st is the latest everything will go out, I am just waiting to hear from SPONSORS before finalizing the forms.


----------



## RatherBArchery

We are also going to try and have some 'Archery' games of chance (or skill) on the range while the results are being tabulated and before the door prizes are handed out. With the animal round being added this year the 'Official' results crew will need a little more time getting the scores entered and results finalized this year, this will take some pressure off of them. I will make the official announcement about this 'Archery Game' once I get a definite answer from some of our sponsors. Nothing like shooting in front of a big crowd trying to will a prize


----------



## LHpuncher

i'm looking forward to this shoot again this year


----------



## RatherBArchery

For any of you folks who shoot in the higher 540's consider shooting in the Open Money Class, you would have a very good chance of winning some $$$$ with a good weekend


----------



## RatherBArchery

Here is the results page from last year incase you want to see where you might want to shoot this year http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275421&highlight='Insteada'+Nationals . There are also some nice comments there as well!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

PM's answered.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Remember that the OFFICIAL launch date of our event is May 1st. If you would like the registration packets mailed OR emailed to you directly PM me with your info.
Once we launch I will start another thread in this section along with some other sections on here.
THANKS!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

We are having a casual registration Field shoot the May 14/15th weekend, this would be a good way to try the course out before it counts for something Targets will be set up with 14- Hunter and 14- Field faces this weekend. Casual registration between 7-11:00am both Saturday and Sunday. Food and beverages available for a small fee.


----------



## nekro_letum

Please send me a packet, very interested


----------



## RatherBArchery

Will send you one, Thanks!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will include info for local lodging in the packet too.


----------



## RatherBArchery

*Target #1 picture*

The course is starting to green up and looking much better than it did only a month ago. We need to have the course in shape for a local field event the May 14/15th weekend. Anyone wanting to shoot the course before the 'Insteada' is welcome, you must register between 7am and 11am each day.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Putting the final touches on the registration packets, send an PM including your email address if you haven't and would like a copy.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Packets are ready, email me at [email protected] and I will send you one.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Check out the 'OFFICIAL LAUNCH' thread to find out how to download a Registration packet.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Just locked up Smooth Stability as a sponsor for the 'Insteada' shoot, Thanks Ryan!! More GREAT door prizes.


----------



## kidnutso

RatherBArchery said:


> Check out the 'OFFICIAL LAUNCH' thread to find out how to download a Registration packet.


OK. I'll admit...I'm lazy when it comes to searching for stuff. Can you give me the link to the Official Launch thread? Thanks.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Go to www.lancasterarcheryclub.com to download the registration packet. Hope you can make it.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

RatherBArchery said:


> Just locked up Smooth Stability as a sponsor for the 'Insteada' shoot, Thanks Ryan!! More GREAT door prizes.


Your very welcome Ray. Always happy to help.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I know that the guy(s) who won them last year jumped up and ran to claim their prizes. Sweet looking stabs bud!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Registrations are starting to roll in, Thanks guys.
Big Green just sent their donated target, wow. The person who earns this will be very HAPPY!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I am off for vacation until July 11th and will not have access to a computer, call the cell number in the registration packet if you have questions.
Get those registrations sent in


----------



## RatherBArchery

Since the Hillbilly is over how about getting some crispy action going here


----------



## crag

Ray,
how about a crispy match?
you give me 5 points?
means I will need to shoot a AA score but I think I have it in me.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> Since the Hillbilly is over how about getting some crispy action going here


How many points are you spotting me Ray?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Moparmatty said:


> How many points are you spotting me Ray?


I am a low 530 shooter, I might be getting the points?! And because of all the work that this shoot takes I will not get much practice either.


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK Craig you are on!!! I think you have a GW with my name on it  


crag said:


> Ray,
> how about a crispy match?
> you give me 5 points?
> means I will need to shoot a AA score but I think I have it in me.


----------



## FiFi

well at least 2 more Canucks will be making the trip even bought a new truck for the venture down


----------



## RatherBArchery

WOW, very nice!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

And another reason I have decided to give you points Crag is because you are still shooting that Martin, once you upgrade to a PSE all points are wiped away  Time to come to the dark side crag, PSE PSE PSE.


crag said:


> Ray,
> how about a crispy match?
> you give me 5 points?
> means I will need to shoot a AA score but I think I have it in me.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> I am a low 530 shooter, I might be getting the points?! And because of all the work that this shoot takes I will not get much practice either.


Place your bet.


----------



## Spoon13

It is my plan to come up for Insteada this year. Unfortunately I won't know until the Monday before whether or not I can make it. My wife is taking a new job and she starts that Monday. If she starts her training local, I'll be there. If she has to go to the training center, she'll be gone all week and won't be back until Friday night which rules out a road trip.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will be back on the 11th to continue the crispy talk, hope to find a full P.O Box of registration forms when I return.
If you want points from me you better fill me in as to what scores you normally shoot. I am not opposed to betting a couple crispy's here and there but want it to be a fair fight


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> I will be back on the 11th to continue the crispy talk, hope to find a full P.O Box of registration forms when I return.
> If you want points from me you better fill me in as to what scores you normally shoot. I am not opposed to betting a couple crispy's here and there but want it to be a fair fight


I'm good for a 523 on a good day.


----------



## crag

Moparmatty said:


> I'm good for a 523 on a good day.


Is that how many points you will be spotting us? :darkbeer:


----------



## crag

So who will be attending other than me and Ray?


----------



## Moparmatty

crag said:


> Is that how many points you will be spotting us? :darkbeer:


I doubt it! :chortle:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Moparmatty said:


> I doubt it! :chortle:


I might be willing to spot you 5 then Mopar, just returned from vacation at 1:00am this morning and haven't shot my bow since June 25th. There is a bunch of work to do to get ready for the shoot and I doubt there will be much time for shooting before, 5 sounds fair!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Finally, finally, finally home after a long vacation in NORTHERN PA, let the smack talk begin


----------



## crag

Moparmatty said:


> I doubt it! :chortle:


how about 15 then?


----------



## roofer

Hi Ray,how was the vaction


----------



## RatherBArchery

Good but long, I am not used to being away from cell phones and computers that long
Any word from the Ohio crew yet???


----------



## RatherBArchery

A little birdie told me you may be pulling my leg and i should be getting the points


Moparmatty said:


> I'm good for a 523 on a good day.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> A little birdie told me you may be pulling my leg and i should be getting the points


Don't be listening to too much chirping from Tweety.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will be accepting registrations and soliciting shooters personally at the PA State shoot in two weeks. PLEASE consider sending them in before hand if possible BUT, I will take them then as well.


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK Mopar, how about even up then?? I shot a 530 today after a 2 week break from the bow and was happy with that.


----------



## crag

RatherBArchery said:


> OK Mopar, how about even up then?? I shot a 530 today after a 2 week break from the bow and was happy with that.


I would be happy with a 530 any time:embara:


----------



## fmoss3

Rather than "insteadof" nationals......how about THE NATIONALS at Yankton...they will be shot three days this year....fri sat and sun 

new ranges are being put in right now..Missouri river out of banks and old ranges are under water.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Not trying to replace the NFAA shoot just giving ones who can not attend another option. Not sure why you posted that on here?? Hijack????


----------



## Bees

fmoss3 said:


> Rather than "insteadof" nationals......how about THE NATIONALS at Yankton...they will be shot three days this year....fri sat and sun
> 
> new ranges are being put in right now..Missouri river out of banks and old ranges are under water.


At least you could get your facts right. look at schedule below.


USAA National Field Championships 07/22 - 07/24 Yankton, SD
Phone: 605-260-9279
Email Contact
Visit Website
2011 NFAA National Field Championship 07/25 - 07/27 Yankton, SD
Phone: 605-260-9279
Email Contact
Visit Website
USAA National Target Championships 07/27 - 07/30 Yankton, SD
Phone: 605-260-9279
Email Contact
Visit Website

They have NAA scheduled over a week end, but the NFAA National field shoot is scheduled Monday thru Wed. Beginning of a week and I can't go. The insteda is a PAA field shoot, close to NFAA Rules scheduled July 30 and 31, with some Pratice on Friday.


----------



## RatherBArchery

BeeS, we are not a PSAA sanctioned shoot. Just a PSAA club trying to give shooters who can not attend Nationals a place to compete and get a Nationals feel.


----------



## Bees

OK doesn't matter, hope the attempted Highjacker is gone back to sandbagging the Dikes at yankton. 
And speaking of sandbagging look at the scores from the Hill shoot. 
Shane Wills 559 556
Chris Johnson 556 544
Mike Leiter 555
Matt Tebbutt 545 542

Yep! Matt Tebutt is MoParMattey and I suppose he would be more than happy to get 5 points or even shoot you straight up.

If it were me I would ask for 25 points from him if he wants


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK MoPar, I want 15 then 
THANKS BeeS!!


----------



## Bees

You bet, the younger pups can't be baggin that bad, heck they all got good eyes and solid nerves.
us older guys are only trying to hold on to what little we got left. 

But if Matty gives me 26 points, I might be persuaded to come up that way and shoot some. 
Of coarse with me having no local knowledge of the course that 26 might not be enough, but I might risk it anyway.


----------



## Moparmatty

Bees said:


> OK doesn't matter, hope the attempted Highjacker is gone back to sandbagging the Dikes at yankton.
> And speaking of sandbagging look at the scores from the Hill shoot.
> Shane Wills 559 556
> Chris Johnson 556 544
> Mike Leiter 555
> Matt Tebbutt 546 545 542
> 
> Yep! Matt Tebutt is MoParMattey and I suppose he would be more than happy to get 5 points or even shoot you straight up.
> 
> If it were me I would ask for 25 points from him if he wants


I fixed your post for you. 

Why are you helping these guys Bees? :doh:

If they can't read and ad 2+2 that's their fault.

A guys pulls a few good scores out of his rear end and you all think I'm a Pro? I've shot 518 and a 539 this year too.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> OK Mopar, how about even up then?? I shot a 530 today after a 2 week break from the bow and was happy with that.


Sure you did!


----------



## Bees

Moparmatty said:


> I fixed your post for you.
> 
> Why are you helping these guys Bees? :doh:
> 
> If they can't read and ad 2+2 that's their fault.
> 
> A guys pulls a few good scores out of his rear end and you all think I'm a Pro? I've shot 518 and a 539 this year too.


us old guys stick together. 

What did you shoot the year before on the Hill? 
Seems you have been pullin those 540's out for awhile now. 
So what about my 26 points?:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty

Bees said:


> us old guys stick together.
> 
> What did you shoot the year before on the Hill?
> Seems you have been pullin those 540's out for awhile now.
> So what about my 26 points?:darkbeer:


Shot a 545 and a 546 on The Hill last year. :grin:

As for your 26. I have to go talk to the Vegas Odds Makers.


----------



## Bees

Moparmatty said:


> Shot a 545 and a 546 on The Hill last year. :grin:
> 
> As for your 26. I have to go talk to the Vegas Odds Makers.


you can ask anyone, :tele: all will tell you, I am no threat to any serious archer. 26 points is fair. of coarse that doesn't include the animal round. On the animal round, on them dots your going to have to give me 6 more. :darkbeer:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Hey, speaking of the animal round, I may need some extra points since I have never shot one myself either. I added one to the shoot but have never shot one  Our club has never had animal cylinders before this weekend, heck they still do not have the yardages painted on yet. I just hung the animal yardage signs tonight.


----------



## Moparmatty

Where can I find last year's results?


----------



## RatherBArchery

They should be on here somewhere, will see if I can find a link. If you are looking for my scores I didn't even shoot class last year


----------



## RatherBArchery

Here is the link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1275421&highlight=Insteada not all are there but you see what it took to win each class.
BTW, we need female shooters!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty

Thanks Ray. Someone else was asking me where they could find the results.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Did I mention the TWO (2) awesome stabs I received for door prizes from SMOOTH STABILITY yesterday, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very NICE guys!!!
THANKS Smooth Stability!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

It's official, last years big money winner is coming back to defend his crown!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for changing your schedule Red 
Wish I was good enough to shoot against these guys.


----------



## south-paaw

Moparmatty said:


> Shot a 545 and a 546 on The Hill last year. :grin:
> 
> As for your 26. I have to go talk to the Vegas Odds Makers.


not a stitch over 22 Matty....


----------



## Moparmatty

south-paaw said:


> not a stitch over 22 Matty....


I'm thinking that even that's too high.


----------



## Kade

How many points you guys giving me this time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

You making the trip to shoot with us???


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> How many points you guys giving me this time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing.


----------



## Bees

Moparmatty said:


> I'm thinking that even that's too high.





> not a stitch over 22 Matty....


Huh, Now the Paw has seen me shoot, he saw me shoot a 495 on the Hill and so did a lot of Other People.
My shooting got a bit better in 2009 but I didn't get to shoot much of anything in 2010. Now the eyes aren't as good and I'm struggling with the sight picture again. Heck it's like someone always has a hand in my face and I can't get a good look at the basket.
I have never been to Lancaster and I have no local knowledge of the coarse. Unless Ratherbe fills me in quickly I will be shooting with just my lacking field skills. Sooooo.....

on the field round I want 25 points
on The Hunter round I want 27 points 
on the animal round I want 6 points.

what ya think Matty???? :noidea: Kade?? Ratherbe???


----------



## RatherBArchery

With my lack of string time I will be happy if I shoot a 530, I was working on the course again last night instead of shooting. My 5 year old daughter was along and asked me if the club was my job  For myself and the other officers I think it might be at the moment. Two guys left last night green from weed wackin, it is coming into shape but it is work. EVERYONE should enjoy our track.
So based on a 530, maybe 3-3-2 max BeeS. I might be giving away my GW at that but it will be worth it to me.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I would rather take Kades money on the golf course after Saturday's round, I shot a 74 while on vacation and am stoked about it. YES, it was a par 70 course NOT a minigolf course


----------



## araz2114

Moparmatty said:


> I fixed your post for you.
> 
> Why are you helping these guys Bees? :doh:
> 
> If they can't read and ad 2+2 that's their fault.
> 
> A guys pulls a few good scores out of his rear end and you all think I'm a Pro? I've shot 518 and a 539 this year too.


I don't always vouch for Matty, but I did see him shoot the 518.... it was awesome... just a typical day of field shooting here in the great white north... bbrrrrr!!! 

You guys are a great bunch. How do I get in on this crispy action? I would like to encourage FIFI so I will pay for her... Spot her what you were going to spot Matty. I will try to teach her how to shoot field better before the shoot. She is learning nicely.


----------



## Bees

araz2114 said:


> I don't always vouch for Matty, but I did see him shoot the 518.... it was awesome... just a typical day of field shooting here in the great white north... bbrrrrr!!!
> 
> You guys are a great bunch. How do I get in on this crispy action? I would like to encourage FIFI so I will pay for her... Spot her what you were going to spot Matty. I will try to teach her how to shoot field better before the shoot. She is learning nicely.


 You might have seem him shoot a 518 but I know he shoots way better than that more often than not. I wasn't spotting Matty nothing I was 
asking for 13 on a side and 3 on aside on the animals. You'll have to get with Ratherb to see about Points for FIFI, cause I'm getting points not 
giving them.


----------



## Moparmatty

Bees said:


> Huh, Now the Paw has seen me shoot, he saw me shoot a 495 on the Hill and so did a lot of Other People.
> My shooting got a bit better in 2009 but I didn't get to shoot much of anything in 2010. Now the eyes aren't as good and I'm struggling with the sight picture again. Heck it's like someone always has a hand in my face and I can't get a good look at the basket.
> I have never been to Lancaster and I have no local knowledge of the coarse. Unless Ratherbe fills me in quickly I will be shooting with just my lacking field skills. Sooooo.....
> 
> on the field round I want 25 points
> on The Hunter round I want 27 points
> on the animal round I want 6 points.
> 
> what ya think Matty???? :noidea: Kade?? Ratherbe???


You can have 17 on both rounds and nothing on the animal.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> OK MoPar, I want 15 then
> THANKS BeeS!!


12 it is!


----------



## Bees

Moparmatty said:


> You can have 17 on both rounds and nothing on the animal.


Nope no deal, It would almost be the second coming for me to go up there and shoot a 520 first time out on the course.
and while I'm busy walking on water and anointing myself you would have to have a really bad day for me to come out ahead.

ain't gonna happen. I see Hornet says he is coming over at the other place. :mg::secret:

but at least ya got your heart right with Ratherbe, that should be a good one.. See ya next week end.


----------



## Moparmatty

Bees said:


> Nope no deal, It would almost be the second coming for me to go up there and shoot a 520 first time out on the course.
> and while I'm busy walking on water and anointing myself you would have to have a really bad day for me to come out ahead.
> 
> ain't gonna happen. I see Hornet says he is coming over at the other place. :mg::secret:
> 
> but at least ya got your heart right with Ratherbe, that should be a good one.. See ya next week end.


Excuses! Excuses!

I've never shot the course either. And I've only ever shot one animal round. Plus my purse isn't big enough. My vagina hurts. My panties keep bunching up. The list goes on.

You got as many or more excuses than Bowgod. Sheesh!
Are you his real Dad?


----------



## Bees

what did you shoot on your animal round? 

Anybody else going to this thing, beside MoParMatty, Me and RatherBe??


----------



## Moparmatty

Bees said:


> What did you shoot on your animal round?


I can't remember that. It was back in 2009 at Mechanicsburg.


----------



## crag

Bees said:


> what did you shoot on your animal round?
> 
> Anybody else going to this thing, beside MoParMatty, Me and RatherBe??


I will be there, high for the year is a 523


----------



## Bees

crag said:


> I will be there, high for the year is a 523





> Originally Posted by Moparmatty
> I'm good for a 523 on a good day.


you and Mopar:mg: you guys are good, my high this year is 521.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Well I just dropped a 519 today, what could go wrong did!!


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> Well I just dropped a 519 today, what could go wrong did!!


Must be a PSE thing.


----------



## Kade

I am finally getting some "bugs" worked out. Shot a half tonight with the side rod change to try and work out this left issue I have been having, I think it's gonna work out well. I also switched to a thumb trigger, thanks South Paaw. I needed a swing change. 

Even with the fading light causing me to not be able to see either the dot or my bubble on a few targets I still managed to eek out a 271 half. Which is my best half of the year by 4 points. 

I was a little worried about shooting the trigger since I haven't shot a trigger in about 5 years. But it was just like shooting my hinge with less effort. Now I just need to shorten my dl a touch, thanks to the little lady for going with me and taking pics while I was shooting. The pics confirmed what I was thinking and feeling while I was shooting. 

Its gonna be on at Insteada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

NOT FUNNY MATTY 
That is the only thing that worked yesterday, the bow. 
I WANT MORE POINTS!!!


Moparmatty said:


> Must be a PSE thing.


----------



## Kade

Moparmatty said:


> Nothing.


Come on man. Give me 5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

You shouldn't have an avatar like you do Kade and then ask for points, HA HA
I need a bunch of points from what I am hearing


----------



## Kade

RatherBArchery said:


> You shouldn't have an avatar like you do Kade and then ask for points, HA HA
> I need a bunch of points from what I am hearing


LMAO that pic is actually from the Hill . It's of the 60 or 65 on the front that Spoon, Matty and me. We all just shoot the same nocks. 

And I need points from Matty, although he probably won't give me any lol

By the way I went to mail the registration today and left the check on the table. Ooooppsss it will be in the mail in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparmatty

Kade said:


> And I need points from Matty, although he probably won't give me any lol


You're right.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Kade,
As long as I have your info you may pay when you arrive, it's up to you.


----------



## Kade

RatherBArchery said:


> Kade,
> As long as I have your info you may pay when you arrive, it's up to you.


I kind of thought that. But it's ok. The mailman left with the check and form a couple hours ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Cool, look forward to seeing you again. Give your buddies down that way a hard time for making you travel alone. I guess the other half will keep you straight on the ride up??


----------



## RatherBArchery

We will be accepting single day shooters at this event as well BUT, you will not be eligible for awards or door prizes. $15 for Saturday shooters and $10 for Sunday, we shoot 28 + 14 Saturday and only 28 Sunday. Single day shooters are eligible for the pay to play prize chances though, we will be shooting for two targets and anyone who hits the spot will get there name in the drawing.


----------



## crag

ok Ray, after this past weekend you still giving me 5 points?
and Bees i can give you a link showing my scores for the year, not trying to sucker any one into giving me points, you wnat to go even up for the weekend?


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK Crag, 5 total is fine!!! I will make sure you sign your name nice and big for me on Sunday 
Now just to figure out how many points Matty is going to give me after I dropped a 519 last weekend, of course the buss cable serving issue didn't help things. How about 8, 4, 8 Matty????


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> OK Crag, 5 total is fine!!! I will make sure you sign your name nice and big for me on Sunday
> Now just to figure out how many points Matty is going to give me after I dropped a 519 last weekend, of course the buss cable serving issue didn't help things. How about 8, 4, 8 Matty????


Let me get this straight. 

You want 8 for Saturday
You want 4 for the animal
You want 8 for Sunday

?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Yeah, I think I'll need it against a pro like you :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> Yeah, I think I'll need it against a pro like you :wink:


You can have your 8's but you're not getting anything on the animals.


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK, 26 points it is. Oh you said 16??????? I may be a fool but it wouldn't be the first time. If I beat you the crispy needs to be Canadian


----------



## araz2114

I want to see someone sign a "looney"... hahaha... maybe some CTC money will be better.


----------



## Moparmatty

RatherBArchery said:


> OK, 26 points it is. Oh you said 16??????? I may be a fool but it wouldn't be the first time. If I beat you the crispy needs to be Canadian


Are we betting a crispie each day or one for over all?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Either way is fine, what is the norm???


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will be taking registration at the PA State shoot this weekend, look for the big guy with a RED 'Insteada' tee shirt on. If you need a registration form I will have some of those along as well.


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK Matty, think I am ready for you now 
I will not says what I shot just that I had a GOOD weekend!!
Bring on the Canadian Money baby, LOL.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Thank You!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I will be at the club all day tomorrow setting up for the BIG event this weekend. PLEASE call if you would like to shoot with us, I will not have access to my computer. My cell phone number is listed on the registration packet. Can not wait to see everyone Saturday morning.


----------



## dj102399

RatherBArchery said:


> I will be at the club all day tomorrow setting up for the BIG event this weekend. PLEASE call if you would like to shoot with us, I will not have access to my computer. My cell phone number is listed on the registration packet. Can not wait to see everyone Saturday morning.


Will see you tomorrow I will be down to practice range opens at 3 correct


----------



## RatherBArchery

That is fine, we will work on hanging the practice range faces first so anyone interested can practice. The course will be closed though because there will still be work to do out on the course. I will be the guy wearing the red Lancaster Archery Club shirt if you have questions.


----------



## Moparmatty

Pay up Ray.


----------



## x-hunta

Moparmatty said:


> Pay up Ray.


You gonna share any scores there Matty? Did the canuck crew show em how it done? lol


----------



## Moparmatty

x-hunta said:


> You gonna share any scores there Matty? Did the canuck crew show em how it done? lol


McKenty 540
Matty 544
Priester 544
Fifi 542
Bee Mac 484 PB


----------



## x-hunta

Moparmatty said:


> McKenty 540
> Matty 544
> Priester 544
> Fifi 542
> Bee Mac 484 PB


Nicely done!


----------



## Moparmatty

Great shoot!
Great facility!
Great people!

Awesome job Lancaster Archery Club. I had a great time. 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Thanks for taking my money Matty, do not spend these crispies. My try for some payback next year if we can find neutral ground, we are talking about making the 'Hill' shoot next year. Might have time to practice for that one  THANKS AGAIN for making the trip!!!


----------



## dj102399

Great shoot 
Thank you GREAT JOB


----------

